# Cat moaning after nightly meal



## longlivecats (Dec 12, 2008)

After my cat has her nightly meal, she starts moaning and walking around.
Could this mean she wants attention, or something else??


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there

How old is your cat? Does she have a big appitite maybe shes meowing for more food. Some cats are like that.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

have her teeth been checked recently? might be a sore bit in her mouth?

e


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome,not really sure on what you've said,could be something and nothing


----------



## longlivecats (Dec 12, 2008)

She's 5 years, it's very deep moaning sometimes. She gets fed at regular times. 

Biscuits in the morning, then goes out till about 1pm. 
Has her main meal at 1pm. 
Has a sleep for a couple of hours, then has some more biscuits. 
Goes back out at 6 or 7pm in the evening, then comes in about 11pm, then has her evening meal. 

Never leave her out all night. We have our own wistle for her she always responds. :001_tongue:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Could it be indigestion / what are you giving her for the nighttime meal ?:


----------

